# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  85% новых лекарств бесполезны

## Irina

*85% новых лекарств бесполезны*

21 августа 2010 Источник vlasti 

Фармацевтические корпорации агрессивно рекламируют новые лекарства, зачастую не прошедшие достаточное количество клинических исследований. 85% новых препаратов малоэффективны, зато способны нанести серьезный вред здоровью, говорится в американском исследовании.

85% широко рекламируемых новых медицинских препаратов малоэффективны, их побочные действия недостаточно изучены, поэтому они могут причинить серьезный вред из-за токсичности либо неправильной дозировки. Об этом говорится в исследовании профессора университета медицины и стоматологии Нью-Джерси Дональда Лайта.

Как пишет Independent, доклад был представлен на ежегодном собрании американской социологической ассоциации. Данные основываются на исследованиях независимых экспертов. Так, Лайт проанализировал 111 запросов крупных фармацевтических компаний на разрешение продаж тех или иных новых лекарств. Выяснилось, что у 42% документов отсутствовала информация о клинических испытаниях, в 40% представлены некорректные результаты тестов на дозировку, в 39% не содержалось доказательств клинической эффективности, в 49% запросов не прояснено, какие побочные эффекты имеет препарат.

«Иногда фармацевтические компании скрывают или преуменьшают информацию о серьезных побочных эффектах новых лекарств и переоценивают их полезные свойства», — сделал вывод Лайт.

«Компании тратят на маркетинг в два-три раза больше, чем на исследования, чтобы убедить докторов выписывать именно эти новые лекарства. Врачи могут получить неполную информацию и затем неверно проинформировать пациентов о рисках нового вида лекарства», — говорится в исследовании.

По его словам, клинические испытания проводятся для того, чтобы убедить потенциальных потребителей в минимальном возможном вреде лекарства. Затем издается литература, в которой подчеркиваются преимущества нового лекарства. После этого компании начинают агрессивную рекламу продукта, в то время как ограниченный запуск позволил бы быстрее и яснее определить действия лекарства. Как заявил Лайт, компании просто закидывают лицензирующие ведомства запросами на разрешение продаж новых препаратов, предоставляя «неполные, лишь частично соответствующие стандартам результаты клинических исследований».

----------


## Sanych

Ай, микробам пофиг. Они с каждой дозой всё сильнее.

----------


## PatR!oT

главное самовнушение и все будет ок )))

----------


## Justin

а списочек лекарств фуфломецидов можно

----------


## SDS

банька с веничком, водка после и здоровый секс (и до, и после - пока молодой\я) - лучшее лекарство!

----------


## suzi

Если водку из списка исключить,заменив чаем с малиной или лимоном, то во всем остальном полностью поддерживаю вышеуказанный метод.)))

----------

